# Paid online Survey panels



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone uses or knows good online Survey panels that pay real cash and not some suspicous Sweepstakes ?


----------



## Jim9guitars (May 5, 2012)

I have not found a good one yet, the only one I do now is Angus Ried, partly because they dabble in politics along with the consumer stuff, and partly because they do pay a little real money. All the other ones I've tried were scams as far as I'm concerned, especially the advertised "get paid $10.00 per survey". Once you've joined you get to read the fine print where it says something like "some surveys pay up to $10.00......", I never got one of those. Mostly what I got was invitations to join more surveys and the few surveys I got were supposed to pay $1.00 but about ten minutes into most of them the screen went blank and announced that "this survey is now closed" and I got nothing, even thought they got a lot of info from me. But I'm not bitter.....


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I've been a member of three different survey sites, and in my experience it was a complete waste of time. They only sent a few surveys a month, and I was deemed ineligible for most of them. I have probably completed 15-20 surveys over the years, and never once received anything for my efforts. Considering the average time to complete a survey was about 15 minutes, that's about 4 hours of my time wasted for no reward.

I've also completed some of those stores surveys from Wal-Mart, Home Depot, etc, and haven't had any luck with them either.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Beware..........once you sign up, your email inbox will be inundated with junk mail about making money online from home.

The Angus Reid polling is legitimate......but really doesn't pay much unless you are a monthly winner.


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

I do paid surveys for 2-3 companies and they pay peanuts, there is one that pays in HBC points which is the best one I've found. If you want links let me know and I can post them.


----------

